# Disaster



## Caw (Jan 10, 2022)

I've gone ahead and done it this time. It's just starting to get very cold, I've got 3 cords of oak rounds in my driveway, holidays are finally over.... and I broke my shoulder: 







I was skiing with my 6 year old in an easy trail at a local mountain and my skis got stuck on a deep patch of fresh snow. It stopped me completely and all my momentum toppled me over into my shoulder/face. The injury is called a proximal humerus fracture. Thankfully they think I can avoid surgery and should recover fully if there is no soft tissue damage (mri in 3 weeks). It's going to be 3-6 months of painful recovery and PT but I'm going to be diligent and work hard to earn that full recovery. 

I think this is a good example of why being ahead on wood is so important. It stinks I'm down but all the wife and kids have to do is bring in wood every week or so. It's all ready to go for the year and the stuff in the driveway can wait, it's for 2025. If I were behind we'd be absolutely screwed. I'm using this as a learning opportunity for the whole family to learn the nuances of our stove too. 

So, it really stinks but everyone is stepping up and we're getting it done. I'm lucky to have a wonderful family. I expect I'll be on the forums a lot this winter while I'm bored in the recliner! 

I've been skiing my whole life in all sorts of situations and the local bunny slope gets me! Life is so funny sometimes.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 10, 2022)

That sucks. I'm sorry this happened.  Glad your typing is not affected 

Hope it works out as well as it can. Exercise, therapy, an no overexertion (once ready for all of that) is what my OT wife would say.

Ow, and if you need to get rid of the rounds on your driveway, you're only a boat ride away from me. You know how to contact me


----------



## FramerJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Caw said:


> I've gone ahead and done it this time. It's just starting to get very cold, I've got 3 cords of oak rounds in my driveway, holidays are finally over.... and I broke my shoulder:
> 
> View attachment 289530
> 
> ...


That is why I dont ski.  Of course, one could say that about a lot of things in life.  
On a serious note, you have a great attitude about it.  Best wishes for a full recovery


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 10, 2022)

Not only the red arrow, according to my wife, but also to the upper right of that part of the humerus. "THe whole head is broken off"...?


----------



## Caw (Jan 10, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Not only the red arrow, according to my wife, but also to the upper right of that part of the humerus. "THe whole head is broken off"...?


Yeah the crack goes all the way thru the back and up. It's basically in 3 pieces right now. 

As far as my typing I'm just using my phone one handed! Though I when the swelling subsides I might be able to sit at my desk for short times. My elbow and hand are fine. It's just too painful right now, if I make any wrong move I want to die. I'm sticking to the recliner and couch.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 10, 2022)

I understand. Be careful you don't overdo the one-handed typing (getting an overexertion injury there...)

And be careful with the pain meds they undoubtedly prescribed. I once was given stuff (kidney stone), but it messes with your head (I work with my brain). So after I left the ER, I never touched the bottle and returned it to the pharmacy after a while.
If you need it, use it. That's what it's for. But be cognizant of the dangers. Too many have sunken with the stuff.

Not to judge or be negative. Just a friendly warning for my virtual wood friend.


----------



## enordy (Jan 10, 2022)

Ugh! I hope it heals soon and completely. Put your feet up in that recliner and hopefully it wasn't your drinkin' arm! Be well.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 10, 2022)

lol - good family, so it'll just be one more request "dear, can you please get my beer - and lift it to my lips too?" 🍺


----------



## Caw (Jan 10, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> I understand. Be careful you don't overdo the one-handed typing (getting an overexertion injury there...)
> 
> And be careful with the pain meds they undoubtedly prescribed. I once was given stuff (kidney stone), but it messes with your head (I work with my brain). So after I left the ER, I never touched the bottle and returned it to the pharmacy after a while.
> If you need it, use it. That's what it's for. But be cognizant of the dangers. Too many have sunken with the stuff.
> ...


Its good advice. I'm a pharmacist by trade so I can professionally agree with you lol. I don't like taking but this injury is incredibly painful so I'm using low doses sparingly, just enough to take the "oh my God kill me" edge off adjusting my position and make it more "wow that sucks but I'll live" pain. I'm hoping once the swelling subsides I can get by with just OTC meds.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 10, 2022)

Caw said:


> Its good advice. I'm a pharmacist by trade so I can professionally agree with you lol. I don't like taking but this injury is incredibly painful so I'm using low doses sparingly, just enough to take the "oh my God kill me" edge off adjusting my position and make it more "wow that sucks but I'll live" pain. I'm hoping once the swelling subsides I can get by with just OTC meds.


Yes. I'll defer to your professional knowledge and the caring oversight of your wife.
Good luck.


----------



## Caw (Jan 10, 2022)

The wife is getting a good hands on lesson on good wood tetris-ing when loading. She was getting shorter burns and reloading often so I supervised a few loads and she was like "oh wow you can get a lot of wood in there".


----------



## Caw (Jan 10, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Yes. I'll defer to your professional knowledge and the caring oversight of your wife.
> Good luck.


Do you want to come haul some wood for her? She'd likely pay well lol. I think that's the worst part for her. It's a lot to do yourself when you gotta do everything else now.


----------



## bigealta (Jan 10, 2022)

Wow Big Bummer, Gordon's gonna be upset he can't jump up on your lap now. I'm a big skiier too and cracked some ribs flying into the I beam that held the safety net on the trail edge. Long time ago but man brings it right back. Also got cocky a few years ago trying to ride the rail in the park, feet slipped right out and landed flat on back on the rail. Took some days off and then wrapped body with bubble wrap before trying again. Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Jan 10, 2022)

That really sucks, but remember it is 2022 which seems to be just as bad as the last two years have been sadly!!

Take it easy, be patient (hard I know), stick to the rehab best you can, and here's hoping to a full or close to full recovery young man!!


----------



## Solarguy3500 (Jan 10, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your injury. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

I gotta admit, reading this makes me a little nervous because I just started skiing again at the age of 47. When I was a kid I did it for a couple years, and then tried snowboarding when I was in college, but it's been so long I'm learning all over again, and not at all confident in my ability. I can't afford to get hurt right now, but I know it's a possibility every time I go skiing.

I've got an idea. Any other MA or nearby members want to make a day of it on a weekend and have a splitting/stacking party at @Caw house? I bet we could knock out those 3 cords in a day.

@Caw is there an outlet within 75' or so of the wood in the driveway? I have an electric splitter with a 25' cord and I have a 50' 10 gauge extension cord I can use to run it so 75' of total length. Of course, I also have my Gransfors Bruks splitting axe, so we have options.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 10, 2022)

That, sir, is the best thing that has been written on this site for a long, long time.


----------



## Caw (Jan 10, 2022)

Solarguy3500 said:


> Sorry to hear about your injury. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> I gotta admit, reading this makes me a little nervous because I just started skiing again at the age of 47. When I was a kid I did it for a couple years, and then tried snowboarding when I was in college, but it's been so long I'm learning all over again, and not at all confident in my ability. I can't afford to get hurt right now, but I know it's a possibility every time I go skiing.
> 
> ...


You are too kind, solarguy. I'm genuinely moved. I'm not sure what to say!

It would be fun to meet you and other fellow local wood addicts. And yes I do have power nearby. Perhaps once the snow/ice breaks and I'm not COMPLETELY useless this could be a fun day.

Thank you for your kindness.

Edit - RE skiing you just have to accept it's a dangerous sport and things can happen. I've skied the Swiss alps, the rockies, gone down crazy stuff and the thing that got me was the easy trail at the local mountain with my 6 year old. You just never know. I will say though it's a lot of fun and I intend to get back out there with my kids once healed. Just be smart, wear a helmet, and know your ability!


----------



## clancey (Jan 11, 2022)

Sorry that happened and I have had one of those breaks and it will be rough for a week on just getting the right position to sit or sleep in but it does improve but it takes time...Your in good hands and have a good family you should do just fine..My worry at first was the function that I would have left when it was healed and kept asking the bone doctor to show me what I could do with my arm when it was all better--he took this lightly and raised his arm up and down--and we laughed right there in the office...You will do just fine--not perfect---but wonderful so don't worry...Sorry it happened and get well soon...clancey


----------



## moresnow (Jan 11, 2022)

Yer gonna need a minty fresh new laptop, power cord to keep it juiced because the onboard batt. hasn't a chance while you repeatedly attempt to find the end of the internet.....,  and extra fresh backup batteries for the TV remote. Actually may as well get a extra remote for the TV on the way now. Yours will be worn out and illegible soon

Like my father told me years ago. Once you get to doin nothin, it's damn hard to stop Enjoy your down time. Good luck.


----------



## EbS-P (Jan 11, 2022)

Owww!   My dad had a similar fall skiing. Similar but not nearly as bad break.  I feel for you.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 11, 2022)

Bummer, I can emphasize having broken my ankle 6 weeks ago with no helpers in the house. I could have grudgingly written a big check to the oil company and run oil but since I had a couple of years of wood ready, I have managed to keep running wood with the help of few friends one weekend early on to get my bulkhead refilled. 

I also managed to avoid percocets and stuck to ibuprofen and tapered way down on them ASAP. 

Good luck on your recovery.


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Jan 11, 2022)

moresnow said:


> Yer gonna need a minty fresh new laptop, power cord to keep it juiced because the onboard batt. hasn't a chance while you repeatedly attempt to find the end of the internet.....,  and extra fresh backup batteries for the TV remote. Actually may as well get a extra remote for the TV on the way now. Yours will be worn out and illegible soon
> 
> Like my father told me years ago. Once you get to doin nothin, it's damn hard to stop Enjoy your down time. Good luck.


And a good bottle of scotch for the night time fire viewing. Maybe two bottles.


----------



## MissMac (Jan 11, 2022)

Shoulder anything is very unpleasant as I'm sure you can now attest to.  Sorry you've got to suffer through this.  My best 2 cents after going through an albeit different shoulder injury is to do the physio as prescribed diligently.  Even when you don't feel like it, push through and do it, and even when it feels terrifying, push through and do it.  The physio will make or break your recovery and long-term outcome.  Good luck!


----------



## JamesGuido (Jan 11, 2022)

Very Serious OUCH! I cringe to see that xray.... and feel (some) of your pain.

I had hip replacement surgery 10 days ago and recovering fairing good...

I hope you are not in pain for long and heal quickly! 

Perhaps surgery may be better....   *¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 11, 2022)

Oh no Caw, wishing a speedy recovery, last winter I was up at Gore with friends and there kids, we hit the mtn hard all morning then took the little guys out for some relaxing fun, a couple trails had snow guns going, I was just fooling around and hit a spot of mashed potato snow from the guns, stopped me dead in my tracks, the inertia threw me out of my bindings and I landed very similar to you, 10ft away and on my face, luckily nothing but laughs happened, but I know what your saying, take it easy if you can and dont go stir crazy, excellent opportunity for your kids to learn and grow with some new responsibilities.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 11, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> lol - good family, so it'll just be one more request "dear, can you please get my beer - and lift it to my lips too?" 🍺


Modify the ski helmet to a beer helmet, there's nothing ducktape cant do.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 11, 2022)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## trucklyhow (Jan 11, 2022)

Solarguy3500 said:


> I've got an idea. Any other MA or nearby members want to make a day of it on a weekend and have a splitting/stacking party at @Caw house? I bet we could knock out those 3 cords in a day.


Count me in!


----------



## Caw (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone, I truly appreciate it. It helps me get through the day. I managed to reload the stove today with my sling on.  It hurt like hell but the kids got my wife sick and she was napping and it's 5 degrees out so I did what I had to do. Ill advised but we are warm. Stove is keeping up nicely.

I have my first apt with the shoulder specialist tomorrow so hopefully it will be good news. Once PT starts in 4-6 weeks I intend to put my head down and work hard for as good as recovery as I can get. I'm still hopeful for 100% until I'm told otherwise.

Mashed potato man made snow is dangerous. I'd rather ski a double black 10 foot cliff in some powder.

Here's how it looks today:


----------



## bigealta (Jan 11, 2022)

How far are u from Sharon, Ct?


----------



## clancey (Jan 11, 2022)

Yea that's how mine looked too when I broke my shoulder right below the ball and joint area (lucky)--it missed that area...It went straight across and I had that inside blood and bruising for three weeks about  and it did go away gradually--terrible looking like yours too..My bruising covered a much larger area...Sat in my chair for five days and could hardly move but it gets better with each passing day...especially when you discover a comfortable spot for yourself...maybe a bed propped up with pillows or a chair that goes back---my chair saved me because it was "electric" the back went down by a button and I place pillows or cloths under the shoulder to make it more comfortable...so much easier to get out of too because it lifted as well...I feel for you but the time will pass and you will improve each day... Saying prayers for you and yours...clancey


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 11, 2022)

The resolve is the most important part. Keep that and you'll be ok!

Just look at all that as a temporary tattoo. It went wrong, but it'll go away ;-)


----------



## Solarguy3500 (Jan 11, 2022)

Caw said:


> You are too kind, solarguy. I'm genuinely moved. I'm not sure what to say!
> 
> It would be fun to meet you and other fellow local wood addicts. And yes I do have power nearby. Perhaps once the snow/ice breaks and I'm not COMPLETELY useless this could be a fun day.
> 
> ...



Happy to help out! If you can round up a buddy or two, and with a few us Hearth.com members, we should be able to make short work of those 3 cords. Maybe a few people stacking while one or two of us is splitting? Should be a lot of fun actually!

Just post on here a little in advance of when you'd like us to come, and I'll be there for sure. Like you said, maybe when the snow clears up.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 11, 2022)

Caw said:


> I've gone ahead and done it this time. It's just starting to get very cold, I've got 3 cords of oak rounds in my driveway, holidays are finally over.... and I broke my shoulder:
> 
> View attachment 289530
> 
> ...


I hope you make a fast/good recovery.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Jan 12, 2022)

Ugggh brutal Caw. Glad to see you have such a good attitude and look at the bright side of things. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Caw (Jan 12, 2022)

I thought I'd share some updates with you. Here's an xray from today that clearly shows the X shaped fracture and some very colorful bruising!

Good news though. They don't think there is any soft tissue damage and barring something unforseen happening they confirmed I shouldn't need surgery. I should regain 100% function in 3-6 months with PT. I'll be in the sling for 4-6 weeks then start light and work my way up.


----------



## enordy (Jan 12, 2022)

That's great news!

Supposed to be a dicey weather weekend.  Hit the recliner and watch the Bucs with the beer-ski helmet. (you see what I did there, right?)


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 12, 2022)

That's one pretty break - according to my wife. 
You can make a nice Psychedelic movie by taking the same pic of the abstract color painting on your arm each day, and "Gif-fing" them together. Then some Pink Floyd, and @enordy s ski, ahem beer-helmet, and you'll be good to go when the movie is done.

Keep it together in the mean time (literally and figuratively...)


----------



## enordy (Jan 12, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> That's one pretty break - according to my wife.
> You can make a nice Psychedelic movie by taking the same pic of the abstract color painting on your arm each day, and "Gif-fing" them together. Then some Pink Floyd, and @enordy s ski, ahem beer-helmet, and you'll be good to go when the movie is done.
> 
> Keep it together in the mean time (literally and figuratively...)


Shine on you crazy diamond......


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 12, 2022)

Hope you heal well.

My wife broke her upper arm the one and only time she put on rollerblades 30 years ago.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 12, 2022)

Just saw the splitting party.  I'm in MA and would help.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 12, 2022)

Quite the hematoma.  Worse than the last time I gave blood and had a bad needle stick.  My physician said I should stopping donating.


----------



## kvesi122 (Jan 12, 2022)

What part of MA are you in? I could potentially help out as well.


----------



## Caw (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks for all the offers to help everyone. It's truly heartwarming and you're all too kind. I'm near just east of Worcester near 495/9 intersection. 

I think if it's something we decide to go ahead with it would be best in the early spring once the weather breaks. It's not safe to go back and forth to my racks from the driveway this time of year, it's a steep slope and very slippery. Last thing we need is another injury. Also by then I'll be well enough to hang out with everyone, even if I can't participate! Right now I'm just a cripple in a recliner lol. 

Again I'm so thankful for all the support. I've been feeling down in the dumps as you might expect and this thread helps cheer me up. 

PS - Here's today's bruise art. Swelling is going down and I'm turning yellow!  The creases in my arm being highlighted by the blood is kind if cool.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 13, 2022)

Caw said:


> ... Last thing we need is another injury.




 Ever see _The Man Who Came to Dinner_, a 1942 film with Monty Woolley?  A friend had the lead in his high school production of the play (Shelton, CT, 1978).









						The Man Who Came to Dinner (1942 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Looks like the play with Nathan Lane is online ...


----------



## Caw (Jan 13, 2022)

I asked my kids to help bring up wood for the next few days and to tidy to the stove area before the cold snap tomorrow. They did such a nice job, it was really sweet of them.  "We'll help because daddy has a broken arm and we have 2 arms". They brought all this upstairs themselves...not bad for 6 and 4!


----------



## mcdougy (Jan 13, 2022)

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## enordy (Jan 13, 2022)

I have a 14 y.o. daughter - burning season would be over before I saw that much firewood toted in 

Good kids there. You're in good hands.


----------



## bigealta (Jan 13, 2022)

Caw said:


> I asked my kids to help bring up wood for the next few days and to tidy to the stove area before the cold snap tomorrow. They did such a nice job, it was really sweet of them.  "We'll help because daddy has a broken arm and we have 2 arms". They brought all this upstairs themselves...not bad for 6 and 4!
> 
> View attachment 289783


Nice, I already love those kids.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 13, 2022)

Duh!  I just did a search for "Utah, NJ" in Google maps wondering where it was.  I lived in NJ, 1986 - 2003, and never heard of it.  Must be in south Jersey.

Then it hit me.  Duh!


----------



## Solarguy3500 (Jan 13, 2022)

Caw said:


> Thanks for all the offers to help everyone. It's truly heartwarming and you're all too kind. I'm near just east of Worcester near 495/9 intersection.
> 
> I think if it's something we decide to go ahead with it would be best in the early spring once the weather breaks. It's not safe to go back and forth to my racks from the driveway this time of year, it's a steep slope and very slippery. Last thing we need is another injury. Also by then I'll be well enough to hang out with everyone, even if I can't participate! Right now I'm just a cripple in a recliner lol


Sounds good. We've already had a few members express interest in helping out, so just give us a heads up when we get closer to when you'd like us to come and maybe I'll start a new thread at that point to get a final head count and finalize plans.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Caw (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi All - it's been almost 2 weeks since my injury so I thought I'd share a brief update. It's been tough sledding, its just a very painful and limiting injury. Not being able to rest comfortably takes its toll both physically and mentally. I'm pretty bored but hanging in there. My wife and kids are helping bring the wood inside and passing to me so I can load/run the stove. I'm thankful for having so much family support. 

Here are some new body art pics from this morning:


----------



## bigealta (Jan 21, 2022)

Yeah, recovery can be such a seemingly slow process. I had my prostate cut out in April. Had catheter in for 7 days (not fun but learned to deal with it). Sleeping or not sleeping compounds the stress and exhaustion. I found walking every day multiple times a day was such a huge help. I did a ton of walking presurgery to help with recovery and it made a huge difference. You are getting out of shape during recovery and walking or other exercise helps slow that, while increased blood flow speeds recovery. Taking the dog out if he's not pulling or jumping makes multiple walks more fun. And of course my dog was very willing to always go out. Hang in there, the worst is already over. I'm back 100% and still playing paddle tennis at a very high level, just as fast and good as before the surgery. I'm 56 so recovery is slower for us "old guys".


----------



## Caw (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks for sharing! I've always wanted to try paddle tennis. I was a d2 tennis player back in college. I tore up my wrist when I was 28 or so and while it healed ok it really isn't the same. It's maybe 85% range of motion and gets sore easily so I gave up playing competitively. I will just play with the kids now or hit some balls here or there with old friends. I had a good run. 

I agree the constant sitting and lack of mobility is bad both physically and mentally. I'm actually going to go outside tonight and walk around that will be nice. My father is coming over to help me fill up the basement wood rack (it holds about a week's worth) and this weekend we're gonna make more kindling. I'm keeping my elbow as active as I can with bending and stress balls... the elbow hurts more than anything else right now with the swelling pooling. I need to keep forcing myself to get up and about and not be lazy and pout.

While Gordon is exceptionally well behaved I can't take him out myself. He's just too big and strong. If he saw something and yanked me accidentallyor an aggressive dog showed to etc I'd be helpless. Thankfully with his size he only needs to go out twice a day really so my wife and neighbor have been talking care of him.  He just lays on the floor or couch keeping me company like a good boy. 

I found some old puppy pics of him, check this out:






Then I took this today for comparison:






Good boy keeping me company!


----------



## clancey (Jan 21, 2022)

That is one "worthless dog" if I ever saw one...nice pictures...This type of break takes time but it could have been so much more worse--just takes time and"= "light exercise" for now...and walking is good for you...Wait until you try to take out the clothes out of the dryer you find out quick you need to use your other hand.., or even comb your hair---its rough but it will heal just fine and that bruising will go away too in a few more weeks...Glad you have a neat doggy to keep you company..Get well soon...clancey


----------



## bigealta (Jan 21, 2022)

Paddle is awesome. So much fun. I don't really even play tennis anymore, we play paddle all year instead.  If you are ever done in NJ and want to play, let me know. There are some Top players up by u too.

Gordon's Head is Gigantic!


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 21, 2022)

There is a paddle tennis court that was moved up the Northern NH area years ago. The locals used to get together and shovel it off and play all winter. Not sure how much use it gets these days as the crowd that used it are getting on in years.


----------



## bigealta (Jan 21, 2022)

peakbagger said:


> There is a paddle tennis court that was moved up the Northern NH area years ago. The locals used to get together and shovel it off and play all winter. Not sure how much use it gets these days as the crowd that used it are getting on in years.


Guys drop dead on our courts. They literally play till their dieing day. It’s amazing to see the 90 year old men and women out there on the courts.


----------



## patrickk222 (Jan 21, 2022)

ooooouuucccchhhh i hope ya feel better .... i know how ya feel i ended up breaking my shoulder less than a month after having a massive surgery on same shoulder


----------



## Caw (Jan 22, 2022)

patrickk222 said:


> ooooouuucccchhhh i hope ya feel better .... i know how ya feel i ended up breaking my shoulder less than a month after having a massive surgery on same shoulder


Oh man, that's awful. What happened? I'm terrified of it not healing right and needing surgery after all this time.


----------



## patrickk222 (Jan 22, 2022)

Caw said:


> Oh man, that's awful. What happened? I'm terrified of it not healing right and needing surgery after all this time.


i was told by the surgeons schedulers that i should go take my chit somewere else if i knew it was messed up plus there wasnt much the surgeon could did at the time considerin he went back to italy for christmas


----------



## EbS-P (Jan 26, 2022)

Just remember two years back I had terrible tendinitis in my wrist up to my elbow.  Had some wood to split. Ordered an X17 it’s a good one handed splitter.  When you get to that point of recovery.


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanks for the advice! 

Small update in doing a little better. I'm still extremely limited but can walk around and do a few more things around the house myself like get dressed and shower. I went for a walk today which was nice. Slowly but surely improving! 

My next appointment is on Tuesday, I'm anxious to see the new x-rays and see my progress.


----------



## DuaeGuttae (Jan 26, 2022)

Glad to hear of the improvements, Caw!

My nine year old wanted to send you a couple of pictures as a get well card of sorts.  The first is our own sad log trimming that sits on our mantel.  The second is one we only spotted as I was loading the stove the other night.  My daughter took the picture a bit too close, so it’s grainy, but she called it “Polar Bear Log.”  Enjoy.


----------



## mcdougy (Jan 26, 2022)

I wish you the best of news on Tuesday.... figure out the positives And  dont feed the  negatives .


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2022)

DuaeGuttae said:


> Glad to hear of the improvements, Caw!
> 
> My nine year old wanted to send you a couple of pictures as a get well card of sorts.  The first is our own sad log trimming that sits on our mantel.  The second is one we only spotted as I was loading the stove the other night.  My daughter took the picture a bit too close, so it’s grainy, but she called it “Polar Bear Log.”  Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the well wishes everyone!

Great log art! I see what your daughter is getting at with polar bear log. Looks like we have sad log cousins on our hands here lol.


----------



## Isaac Carlson (Jan 26, 2022)

I broke my foot last year when a heavy slab fell on it.  Broke at least one of the long bones in the top of the foot.  It hurt like hell and even turned purple.  My wife is an herbalist and put some kind of herb on it and I was back on my feet in about 3 days with no pain and the bruising was gone.  I don't remember the name of the herb, but I can ask her if you want me to.


----------



## Caw (Jan 26, 2022)

Isaac Carlson said:


> I broke my foot last year when a heavy slab fell on it.  Broke at least one of the long bones in the top of the foot.  It hurt like hell and even turned purple.  My wife is an herbalist and put some kind of herb on it and I was back on my feet in about 3 days with no pain and the bruising was gone.  I don't remember the name of the herb, but I can ask her if you want me to.


Thanks for the offer but I think im mostly through the thick of the constant bad pain and bruising. If I don't push it I can get comfortable after the morning stiffness settles down. It's just going to be a time and hard work thing moving forward if all goes well at the next ortho visit.


----------



## highanddryinco (Jan 27, 2022)

Hang in there! Hope you heal up quickly. Nice to hear all the great folks here ready to pitch in and help. Well done by the kiddos too.


----------



## mark cline (Jan 29, 2022)

A speedy recovery to you , I’m in a situation myself which is going to take all winter to recover. I had a total knee replacement surgery on December 16 and I spent the 3 months prior getting ready. I’m 3 yrs ahead on my wood and this years wood is stacked in the barn , just outside my boiler room . 3 face cord is stored inside the basement for the wood stove. I had the advantage to prepare where as you were just thrown into your situation. After 6 weeks now I’m able to prepare what’s needed to get ready for my other knee replacement surgery on March 17 . The part I hate the most is sitting  , I never was a big tv person, but I’m trying to be productive everyday . Hang in there and hopefully every day will get you closer to a full recovery.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 29, 2022)

Looks like you may be getting a lot of snow, be real careful you do not overdo it!


----------



## Caw (Jan 29, 2022)

The snow is really coming down out there! The wife and I brought in a lot of wood yesterday so we don't have to trudge to the stacks for a few days. She got on the beast and did the whole driveway herself! I shoveled the steps and brushed off the cars with 1 arm. My poor right arm is exhausted lol. I'm finally able to put my big jacket on correctly now though and do some mild tasks so that felt good. I just have to be very careful with my movements and not take any risks. I'm still in a lot of pain when I'm just resting so doing some chores is a nice distraction. 

My wife is 5'4 120 lbs soaking wet and here she is running the snowblower! Is a 9 hp 26" Ariens. It is a big piece of equipment for a small person to run! Proud of her. She did a great job!






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 29, 2022)

Cool! I'm just inside after (useless, see wind) shoveling.

Hope the power stays on.


----------



## bigealta (Jan 29, 2022)

About a foot or so here in NJ with drifts a bunch deeper. Wind just started laying down a bit. Got the walk done and neighbor blew almost all the sidewalks on our street. Good Dude! Thought this would be powder with the temps but not so. Fairly heavy.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 29, 2022)

Then we were lucky; it's pure powder here.


----------



## Caw (Jan 31, 2022)

We ended up with about 18-20" of pure powder. If only I didn't destroy myself skiing it would be a heck of a ski day lol.


----------



## bigealta (Jan 31, 2022)

Yup Blue Bird Powder Day, yesterday must have been a good one on the slopes!


----------



## Caw (Feb 11, 2022)

Quick update:

I'm now 5 weeks out from my injury and progressing along. It's still quite painful but I've been able to cut back on the pain meds and get up and about doing some basic stuff around here. My next appointment is on Wednesday where barring any setbacks I think we'll start to plan PT.

Today was 50 degrees so the wife and I brought in some firewood then she made some kindling. We've burned around 2 cords so far this year so we're on a good pace.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 11, 2022)

Good to see you out and smiling!


----------



## bigealta (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice, and the snow only lasted a few days down here.


----------



## Caw (Feb 12, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Good to see you out and smiling!


Thanks! It does feel good to get outside and move around. Even though I'm very limited I can get my coat on myself and move some stuff around right handed. Baby steps.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 12, 2022)

Lol. And those first baby steps were used to inspect the wood stacks 😂


----------



## Caw (Feb 12, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Lol. And those first baby steps were used to inspect the wood stacks 😂


Absolutely!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 1, 2022)

How's hearths very own Franz Klammer doing?


----------



## Caw (Mar 1, 2022)

kennyp2339 said:


> How's hearths very own Franz Klammer doing?


Haha good reference.

I'm doing as well as can be, thanks for asking. I'm now 7 weeks post injury and just started PT today. I'm still extremely limited and in a lot of pain if I move even slightly wrong but feels good to get started even though it's tough work. I'll be happy when burning season is over...it's been hard but we're almost there. 

I tapped 12 of the 50 trees I had marked for maple syrup this year with the kids. I wanted them to still have some fun with it this year...next year I'll get back to grand backyard industrial sap plan. We even did out first boil. Instead of building the evaporator (it's too much work to move all the cinder blocks and bricks 1 handed) I made a little firepit rig. I defintely miss my 3 pan beast but this will work fine for this year. I'm just throwing in firepit uglies since I cant move and cut up pallets.

Here's my 6 week x-ray. If you look closely you can see all the new bone forming! Pretty cool:


----------



## stoveliker (Mar 1, 2022)

Good to see white in that x-ray! Yeah, PTs are hurtful ;p (says my wife) - but they do good work.

Glad you will still get some syrup enjoyment in with the kids!


----------



## Caw (Mar 5, 2022)

Quick update:

PT is going well. I've already made some good improvements after two sessions and my at home exercises. Maple season is also going well even in its small capacity. Boiled down 10 gallons today:


----------



## stoveliker (Mar 5, 2022)

Glad to hear! Small steps forward, and some things to enjoy along the way.


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 5, 2022)

Have fun boiling sap, good to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 6, 2022)

Boiling sap looks like great PT to me. Hopefully the kids are helping out dad


----------



## Caw (Mar 6, 2022)

peakbagger said:


> Boiling sap looks like great PT to me. Hopefully the kids are helping out dad


If by helping you mean asking to try it every 3 minutes for 5 hours then they sure are!


----------

